# Laptop als Blurayplayer?



## HaNg_MaN (25. März 2011)

Hi,
ich habe einen asus Laptop mit folgenden merkmalen:
intel t5850 @2,133ghz
Nvidia 9650m
4gb ram
win7 64 bit


Ich wollte mir einen Blurayplayer kaufen habe mir aber überlegt ein Bluraylaufwerk in den laptop zu machen.
Somit steht halt nich noch sinnlos ein bd player rum wenn es der laptop auch kann.
Wo wir wieder beim thema sind.
habe den bd avisor durchlaufen lassen und der sagt bei cpu/graka aktualisieren.
wenn ich dann auf info drücke stehen noch viel schlechtere Komponenten in der liste die schon bd tauglich sind.
Mal als Bsp. nen 13gb mkv mir 14kbits video packt er auch ohne murren im vlc player.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Laufwerke - Blu-ray - Blu-ray-Combo - LG CT30N
das laufwerk sollte es werden.
vlt hat einer ne ähnliche hardwareconf. undkann mir sagen ab es Probleme gibt?


----------



## Z28LET (25. März 2011)

Brauchst dann halt noch eine BluRay Abspielsoftware. 
PowerDVD, WinDVD und co.

BluRays dekodieren können nur wenige (Lizensrechte dazu)


----------



## mrwuff (25. März 2011)

Also wenn dein SChlappi MKV´s in FullHD auf einem 2. Monitor (TV) ohne Ruckler abspielen kann, wird er dies auch mit ner BR
schaffen!
Die Arbeit übernimmt Deine Grafikkarte! Schau mal nach was dein Taskmanager bei der CPU Auslastung sagt, während du eine
MKV abspielst..., du wirst überrascht sein wie wenig Deine CPU Arbeiten musst!
Übrigens kannst du dann auch sehr gut das Windows Media-Center benutzen. Jedoch spielt das von "Haus aus" keine BR ab.
Gibt aber Software die sich dort inplementieren lässt!
Ein super forum dazu gibt es unter www.MCE-Community.de - MS Media Center Community. Da bekommst du zu allem rund ums Media- Center (HTPC...was du ja dann quasi auch hast) eine Antwort und es gibt hunderte von behandelten Themen diesbezüglich.

Ich benutze übrigens nen Athlon XP 3200 1GB RAM und ne HD 3450 für meinen HTPC und ruckeln tut da nix (wegen der Grafikkarte eben).


----------



## RubinRaptoR (25. März 2011)

Ich möchte nur mal kurz einwerfen, dass eine "echte" BluRay doch eine etwas höhere Bitrate als 13kbit/s hat.
Datenraten von 30kbit/s sind bei 1080p normal, wenn nicht sogar mehr...

Würde also nicht automatisch davon ausgehen, das er BluRays abspielen kann, weil er eine MKV mit 14kbit/s abspielen kann.


----------



## mrwuff (25. März 2011)

Das mag zwar  sein, aber wenn die GK einen HD Beschleuniger hat, wird sie auch damit klarkommen.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (25. März 2011)

mrwuff schrieb:


> Das mag zwar  sein, aber wenn die GK einen HD Beschleuniger hat, wird sie auch damit klarkommen.


 
Naja, 720p is auch HD-Material, hat aber eine deutlich(!) niedrigere Datenrate.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch, ich will Dir hier nicht den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen,sondern nur zu etwas Vorsicht raten. Hast Du keine Datei mit einer etwas höheren Datenrate? Das würde ich definit vorher testen 

Außerdem was für einen HDMI-Anschluß hat dein Notebook? HD-Sound, der auf immer mehr BluRays - auch in dt. Sprache - ist, wird erst ab Version 1.3 übertragen. Es sei denn Du hast analoge Anschlüsse...
Weitergabe an eine 5.1-Anlage ist also auch nicht so einfach...

Persönlich finde ich einen BluRay-Player doch die ausgereiftere Lösung, speziell wenn es um Heimkino-Anbindungen geht.


----------



## mrwuff (25. März 2011)

Auszug der NVidia HP

"*NVIDIA PureVideo® HD Technologie *
    Die PureVideo HD Technologie erweckt die aktuellsten Blu-ray Filme  zum Leben. Gestochen scharfes Bild, ruckelfreie Übergänge und leuchtende  Farben sind sparsamer im Verbrauch denn je. Die PureVideo HD  Technologie mit den neuesten HD Softwareplayern übernimmt die  Videodekodierung anstelle der verbrauchsintensiveren CPU. So werden die  Akkus geschont, die Lüftung wird leiser und auf der CPU werden  Multitasking-Kapazitäten freigesetzt, damit Sie kein einziges Bild  verpassen."

GeForce 9650M GT

Also ich denke das wird ohne Probleme funktionieren auch mit 1080p, es gibt auch Notebooks die diese GK drin haben mit BR Laufwerk...


----------



## RubinRaptoR (25. März 2011)

Ich sagte auch nicht mehr, als dass man von einer MKV-File mit 14kbit/s nicht unbedingt auf eine 1080p File mit über 30kbit/s schließen kann 

Nichts desto trotz ignorierst Du die Soundproblematik gekonnt. Immer mehr Filme werden mit DTS-HD Master Audio versehen. Wie soll das Signal weitergegeben werden? Dekodiert dass die Abspielsoftware vorher runter? Wie sieht es dann mit der CPU-Belastung aus, da keine eigenständige Soundkarte, oder? Könnte langsam eng werden, will aber nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen 
Den Stromverbrauch der beiden Geräte möchte ich auch nochmal anführen...

Nochmal: Wenn ICH vor der Wahl stehen würde BluRay-Laufwerk oder BluRay-Player, würde ich ganz klar den Player bevorzugen. Mit diesem ist man deutlich flexibler (Anschlussmöglichkeiten), als es mit einem Notebook der Fall ist. Bei einem Desktop-PC sieht die Geschichte hingegen wieder etwas Anders aus, dort hat man mehr Möglichkeiten...
Großartig teurer ist ein BluRay-Player auch nicht!

Ich denke, ich habe meinen Standpunkt nun deutlich genug dargelegt und der Threadersteller kann sich jetzt hoffentlich eine eigene Meinung bilden.


----------



## HaNg_MaN (26. März 2011)

was wäre denn ein guter player.
ich mein gbt ja viele bis 150€ taugen die was?
ich hab noch eine NAS im arbeizimmer mit vielen filmen wäre cool wenn der player die acuh stream könnte.
mal so als bsp:Samsung BD-C5900 Blu-Ray Player schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik
hab auch nen samsung tv dann bleibst in der familie.

was können jetz z.b die samsung player für 300€ mehr als der, ich mein der hat auch schon 3d und liest mkv und so?


----------



## NCphalon (26. März 2011)

@xxxRaptoRxxx: Qualitativ hochwertige 1080p Filme ham Datenraten von ca. 30Mbps (30.000Kbps) und 1,5Mbps (1.500 Kbps) für Bild und Ton, 30Kbps wärn mir selbst für Musik zu wenig^^.

Und der Prozessor ist selbst ohne GPU-Unterstützung in der Lage, 1080p zu decodiern (Kumpel von mir hat en ähnliches Notebook, da ham wir MKVs mit VLC ohne GPU-Beschleunigung geguckt). Und wenn die GraKa das Bild übernimmt, kommt die CPU locker mit hochauflösendem Ton klar.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (26. März 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> @xxxRaptoRxxx: Qualitativ hochwertige 1080p Filme ham Datenraten von ca. 30Mbps (30.000Kbps) und 1,5Mbps (1.500 Kbps) für Bild und Ton, 30Kbps wärn mir selbst für Musik zu wenig^^.



Oh, Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht, hab doch tatsächlich die ganze Zeit drei Nullen unterschlagen... Denkt Euch also bitte drei Nullen oder ein "M" anstatt dem "k" dann passt Alles wieder... 
Lustig, dass es keinem vorher auffiel.



NCphalon schrieb:


> Und der Prozessor ist selbst ohne GPU-Unterstützung in der Lage, 1080p zu decodiern (Kumpel von mir hat en ähnliches Notebook, da ham wir MKVs mit VLC ohne GPU-Beschleunigung geguckt). Und wenn die GraKa das Bild übernimmt, kommt die CPU locker mit hochauflösendem Ton klar.



Auch an Dich nochmal mein eigenes Zitat: "Ich sagte auch nicht mehr, als dass man von einer MKV-File mit 14(000)kbit/s nicht unbedingt auf eine 1080p File mit über 30(000)kbit/s schließen kann"!
Wenn es scheinbar geht- wie Du bestätigst, dann gut. Nichts desto trotz ändert das Nichts an meiner bisherigen Meinung:

Wenn ICH vor der Wahl stehen würde BluRay-Laufwerk oder BluRay-Player, würde ich ganz klar den Player bevorzugen. Mit diesem ist man deutlich flexibler (Anschlussmöglichkeiten), als es mit einem Notebook der Fall ist. Bei einem Desktop-PC sieht die Geschichte hingegen wieder etwas Anders aus, dort hat man mehr Möglichkeiten...


Edit: @HaNg_MaN

Philips stellt eigentlich Recht gute Player her, würde Dir spontan zum PDB 5180 raten:
http://www.amazon.de/Philips-BDP518...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1301142386&sr=8-3

Bei den Stream-Fähigkeiten musst Du mal in anderen Foren nach Tests suchen, da scheiden sich ein wenig die Geister...
720p MKV können fast Alle, 1080p MKV ist unterschiedlich und M2TS kann dis dato noch keiner 
Da musst Du aber mal die Hersteller-Seiten abgrasen...


----------



## NCphalon (26. März 2011)

Wollte auch nur sagen dass es theoretisch machbar ist, für den Betrieb am Fernseher würde ich auch zum Player (oder wenn das Geld da ist) zum stationären HTPC greifen.


----------



## RubinRaptoR (26. März 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Wollte auch nur sagen dass es theoretisch machbar ist, für den Betrieb am Fernseher würde ich auch zum Player (oder wenn das Geld da ist) zum stationären HTPC greifen.


 
Dann sind wir uns ja grundsätzlich einig


----------



## HaNg_MaN (26. März 2011)

hab gestern mal was beobachtet.
ich hab ja den besagten black hawk down mit diesen werten:
ViDEO ...............x264  12049kbps  AUDiO ...............German DTS 5.1  1509kbps AUDiO ..............English DTS 5.1  1509kbps SUBS ............................German forced FRAME.RATE .........................23.976 fps RESOLUTiON............................1920x808

Player ist vlc in version 1.18
Gucke es aufn 2 Bilschirm per HDMI 

so wenn ich den über meine Synology(NAS) streame(per wlan n standard) hab ich:
 ca 30% auf core 1 und 70 auf core 2 am cpu
 graka ist im 2d profil und taket 400gpu/400 speicher mit 13% load
 Ram ca 30% voll (4gb)
film läuft sauber mit 24p laut fraps

Wenn ich den Film vom Laptop schaue (also von festpaltte):
 ca 70% auf core 1 und 70% auf core 2 am cpu
 graka ist im 2d profil und taket 400gpu/400 speicher mit 8% load 
 Ram  96% voll (4gb) 
ständige ruckler und nachlader

Bei direkten Abspielen von der HDD rechnet sich der Laptop tot und der Film stockt.
Das verrückte ist wenn ich jetz den Film ausschalte geht die CPU last auf 0% aber der Ram wird nicht leer( im taskmanager ist aber kein Prozess mehr der 3Gb verbraucht)
Komische Sache, bestimmt ein bug., .mmmm

Hab heute mal Cyberlink Powerdvd 10 geladen und getestet und da habe ich beim Stream 100& CPU und 
von der HDD auch aber keine GPU unterstützung.
Obwohl gpu unterstützung dick und fett in der Beschreibung steht bei PowerDVD.
Aber Ram füllt sich nicht so abnormal wie beim vlc (von hdd schauen)


----------



## NCphalon (26. März 2011)

Ah noch jemand der das Problem hat, bei mir wird zwar die CPU net ausgelastet aber der RAM füllt sich trotzdem (selbst bei 8 GiB!) und wenn er voll is kommts ebenfalls zu rucklern. Hab bis jetz noch keine Erklärung dafür gefunden, aber bis jetz is mein Rechner der einzige im Bekanntenkreis, der das Problem hat.


----------



## HaNg_MaN (26. März 2011)

wie gesagt beim streamen nix aber von der hdd gucken kannste zusehen wie der ram voller wird

finds auch bissel komisch das ich doch noch so hohe cpu auslastung habe und die graka nur so wenig leistung vollbringt.
dachte das die mehr macht als der cpu


----------



## NCphalon (26. März 2011)

Die Graka muss prozentual weniger arbeiten als die CPU, da die darauf optimiert is und mehr Rohleistung hat.


----------

